# Disney Magical Express



## Miss Marty (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a reservation for a few nights at OKW was wondering 
if somehere would provide more detailed information on how to 
use Disney Magical Express.  When & where does the bus stop 
What paperwork do you need to do in order to ride the ME bus?


----------



## tashamen (Jun 19, 2008)

I used it last year and thought it was great.  I called the number listed on my II exchange for Disney Member Services, gave them the dates and flight numbers of all the people using ME, and then they sent a booklet with vouchers to me at home.  You bring the vouchers with you, and when you arrive in Orlando go down to the baggage claim level, and the ME desk is down there all the way at one end.  They will take the voucher for your arriving trip and then direct you to a line for the bus going to your resort.  I stayed at SSR last year and I believe OKW was on the same bus - SSR was the first stop and OKW the second.  The bus only stops at the main check-in area at the resort.  On the way back you just show up by the time indicated at that stop by the check-in and give them the voucher for the return trip. 

Note that if you made your reservation another way (not through II) I'm not sure if it's the same number, but it was 800-800-9800 for me.


----------



## summervaca (Jun 19, 2008)

Today my daughter and I took the Magical Express to Coronado Springs resort and I chuckled to myself at the people waiting in line.  There WAS a backup, but here they are on their way to the "Happiest Place on Earth" and there was more whining and complaining than you'd get from a house full of two year olds!  Oh, the irony.  

On another note, it's a spectacular day here today.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 19, 2008)

summervaca said:


> Today my daughter and I took the Magical Express to Coronado Springs resort and I chuckled to myself at the people waiting in line.  There WAS a backup, but here they are on their way to the "Happiest Place on Earth" and there was more whining and complaining than you'd get from a house full of two year olds!  Oh, the irony.
> 
> On another note, it's a spectacular day here today.



I've used ME on all our visits, our first trip in 2006 was the longest wait. It was like the keystone cops trying to run the thing. Lines not moving, employees like a bunch of flustered chickens. This was about 10:30 am on Sunday before Thanksgiving.

It has improved since then, trust me. I think I've waited longer in the check in line than the line for the bus. I have no idea what takes some people that long to get "checked in" for DME.  

As a DVC member I call Member Services and give them the flight numbers and names. Always have gotten my vouchers and luggage tags in plenty of time. Pre-DVC, I had a website to log into to enter the info.


----------



## summervaca (Jun 19, 2008)

I called the Disney line just 8 days before we were departing and got our luggage tags etc. in just 4 days.  I was very impressed.  It was an oversight on my part but they went the extra mile.


----------



## richardm (Jun 20, 2008)

This another great benefit of DVC! Make sure you support this verbally or in writing to DVC- as Disney has taken a bunch of heat from the Orlando taxi drivers hurt by the loss of business.... Make sure Disney knows it is worth the trouble!


----------

